# altima trany problems



## ibraintoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello my name is ibrain I have a 1998 altima is a 4 speed o/d and I’m having some problems with the transmission .1) Led me explain , when I start the car in the morning and put it in drive it take like 2 second to put the first gear in (this doesn’t happen if I use revers(1 sec). After the car finally decide to moves it Goss all the way to 3k-4k rpm to change to second gear .And when I try to put 2 gear it can’t and put 3d and so on ….. 4 after .But the gear change occur and 2k not that high. But after I drive for like 5 minutes the problem disappear. Like a normal car does 1,2,3,4,o/d all at 2k-2.5k rpm .2)And I have another problems when I put my food down the car go fast and them It take like 6 sec to change to 2 gear buy again 3 gear no problem .I don’t think that this is a mechanical problems is more like a sensor or a solenoid. 3). When I’m in a red light usually when the ac is on the car seem to go from 750 rpm to 500 like dying but It don’t turn off and them come back to 750 . I think that is the battery bolt that are lose but It will be really nice if anyone can help me ty and sorry for my English


----------



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am not sure about your transmission problem but regarding idling problem, it could mean two things

1. Dirty throttle body (Cheap and easy to fix. In many cases, the only reason)
2. Blown Intake manifold Cover Gasket (Expensive and complicated to fix).

If you can work on your car, I would remove the air intake hose and air filter box, clean the throttle body. Buy a throttle body cleaner from some auto parts store. Typically there is black crud on the entire circumference of the throttle body near the throttle plate which can cause bad idling. If this fixes, great problem solved.

Now older Altima's are known for a poorly designed intake manifold gasket. If it is blown, it creates a vacuum leak and it needs to be replaced. Is you RPM meter oscillating a lot during idling? If it is, your intake manifold gasket needs to be replaced. And this costs money.


----------

